# Which label maker?



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

IDeXpert


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

K-sun. It's all we use at our shop. They have portable models, as well as pc connected models that use the same tape cartridges.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a brother p-touch now but I am buying a dymo rhino 5200. It seems to do everything you could possibly need.


----------



## canaston (Jun 24, 2009)

garfield said:


> We are modifying an existing panel and the specs say to use "thermal type vinyl self laminating wire markers." What's label maker would you recommend to do this?


used a brady bmp21 on a roller coaster i did all the control wiring on, easily a thousand labels and no worries. it performed great and is still going strong.

good luck:thumbsup:

chris


----------



## Dymo Support (Nov 14, 2013)

You can check out the Rhino Industrial Label Makers. They do offer the possibility to use self laminated tape among other types of industrial tapes. You can always take a look at our webpage to check the available tapes and functionality of the devices. 

The Rhino 6000 is PC connectable and offers a width of tapes up to 24 mm. 
*http://tinyurl.com/onkvkyd*

In this link you can also check out the Rhino 5200 
*http://tinyurl.com/l98prdt*

If you have any questions about the devices, don' t hesitate to ask. 

^CP


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a 3M PL200....I had a PL300 (Cadillac version) until some ass stole it. They are good labelers. When I bought my PL300, there was a deal with City Electric Supply if you bought so many labels, the labeler was free. That deal wasn't going on when I replaced it, so I just bought the 200. It was $209. The 300 is $409. the 300 can be connected to a computer, and will do self laminating labels. They are heat transfer labelers.

I will be getting another 300 some day, I figured the 200 would be good to have on my job truck for day to day stuff....and then I will put a new 300 in MY service truck sometime.:laughing:


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I second the rhino 6000 , with one inch tape u can do panel schedules , patch panels and much more , u just enter how many ports and it will print the labels perfectly spaced


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

I dont have alot of good things to say about k-sun portables. 4 of 5 are having issues cutting our 203stbw tapes. Sending 3 in for warranty next week.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Kryptes said:


> I dont have alot of good things to say about k-sun portables. 4 of 5 are having issues cutting our 203stbw tapes. Sending 3 in for warranty next week.


Really? The only issue we have had is the lids breaking off. Can't complain too much though, they have always followed through on the lifetime warranty.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a Brady, don't know model. I hate the goofy looking "9" it prints and always use a capital "O" instead of a zero because the zero has a line through it. I do use the slash/zero as a "phase" symbol though!
Just my $.02

Funny that the "9" is goofy yet the "6" is normal!?


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

Dymo Support said:


> You can check out the Rhino Industrial Label Makers. They do offer the possibility to use self laminated tape among other types of industrial tapes. You can always take a look at our webpage to check the available tapes and functionality of the devices.
> 
> The Rhino 6000 is PC connectable and offers a width of tapes up to 24 mm.
> *http://tinyurl.com/onkvkyd*
> ...


So which tape works well for labeling wires in a control cabinet? Then which tape is the largest most durable for panel names etc.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

i liked the id expert up until it wasnt strong enough to spit out the label itself. have to kind of help it along. but its easy and you dont have to change it for different types of labels. every different label has a chip whether doing noodles, wrap arounds, or continuous like you were talking about. this labeler was a huge contractors so it had a pile of miles on it.


----------



## Dymo Support (Nov 14, 2013)

*Rhino Labels*



garfield said:


> So which tape works well for labeling wires in a control cabinet? Then which tape is the largest most durable for panel names etc.


The Flexible Nylon tape works well for labeling wires, cables and curved surfaces in general. The adhesive resists moisture, extreme temperatures and UV light so labels won't curl or fall off even exposed to such conditions. The self laminating labels offer and extra protection for labeling wires since they are also resistant to oil, solvents, water and abrasion. 

About the panel names, the vinyl tape is perfect since it combines a strong adhesive resistant to moisture, extreme temperatures and UV light. They are available in different colors that adhere to OSHA, ANSI and ISO color standards.You can take a look at all the labels in the following link. ^CP

*http://tinyurl.com/o9b6xtl*


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Apples Pages/ Numbers works well for me, especially for designing and printing panel legends and directions for using their portable generator wiring.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the Dymo Rhino 4200 and really like it so far. 

As long as Dymo doesn't discontinue the label materials like they did for the write-on version....


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

The majority of ours are Brady.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

We have 7 or 8 K-Sun units. :thumbsup: Still have 3 of the big old Brady top of the line (BMXC)?? printers that sit in the office. Once you use the K-Sun heat shrink labels you won't go back to the Brady shrinks; the K-Sun shrink labels shrink in about 1/4 of the time and look 100x better. Nothing beats the Brady for saving and reprinting lists of labels though. If we have thousands of labels for a job, we will print the masters in the office and use the K-Sun to make corrections in the field. Also have a K-Sun printer that runs from a PC but haven't tried it yet;
waiting to run out of the Brady labels since the old BMXC printers are not supported any more.


----------



## sacmigeek (Feb 12, 2014)

*"pause to cut Btw label" not shutting off*



fanelle said:


> I have a brother p-touch now but I am buying a dymo rhino 5200. It seems to do everything you could possibly need.


Don't buy any dymo, I bought dymo 6000 / pl300 over few years ago and now it is cutting every time I print.

Tried: resetting pulling batteries hitting on/off 15 or 20 per support group default it. then try shutting off "pause to cut Btw label" now i need to send in for repair $120.
I paid over $450 onsite at a job worked fine there and now not working.
i think it is firmware / software is bad. they said they can't send out firmware / software fix to me.


----------



## Dymo Support (Nov 14, 2013)

We are sorry for the inconvenience but not every device includes the auto cut function. Label Writer 450 Duo , the Label Manager Wireless PnP and the Label Manager 450 are all devices who include this feature. 

On the other hand, Rhino devices do not include the auto cut function so you have to manually cut the tape by pressing the cut key. Please, if you do have any questions on the functionalities of our devices, do not hesitate to contact us. 

^CP


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

It would be nice if the label maker companies didn't change the damn cartridge every year making it impossible to find the correct one, thus making the purchase of a completely new label maker every year a necessity.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> It would be nice if the label maker companies didn't change the damn cartridge every year making it impossible to find the correct one, thus making the purchase of a completely new label maker every year a necessity.


Use Rhino, the cartridges fit all the label makers and have for at least 5 years.


----------



## sacmigeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Dymo Support said:


> We are sorry for the inconvenience but not every device includes the auto cut function. Label Writer 450 Duo , the Label Manager Wireless PnP and the Label Manager 450 are all devices who include this feature.
> 
> On the other hand, Rhino devices do not include the auto cut function so you have to manually cut the tape by pressing the cut key. Please, if you do have any questions on the functionalities of our devices, do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> ...


I think you are wrong support uk, RHino 6000 and 3m pl300 are the same hard case kit, With same dymo label maker in both kits. this is an email from your us support group how to shut cutting function but it will not shut off cutter when i hit print button. If you have real solution let me know, if but there is to send it back to dymo and pay $120 fix it by reloading firmware.

Email from your support group us:
Subject
Rhino 6000 cutting trouble and jam

Discussion Thread
Response Via Email 02/12/2014 10:29 AM EST
Unfortunatley, the first email had an error in it, please refer to the below email instead:


Dear Patrick,

Thank you for contacting DYMO Tech support! I will be glad to assist you today. I am sorry to hear that your RHINO 6000 is no longer working properly. 

The total amount of the repair fee with tax will be $120.91.

Response Via Email (	02/12/2014 10:20 AM EST
Dear P,

Thank you for contacting DYMO Tech support! I will be glad to assist you today. I am sorry to hear that your RHINO 6000 is no longer working properly. 

The total amount of the repair fee with tax will be $120.91.

If we are unable to repair the printer, we will send a refurbished replacement from our current models. Expect to receive your printer within 7-10 business days, depending on your location.

Please respond to this email if you have any further questions or concerns, and we will be glad to assist you. Or, if you would like, you can call our technical support line directly at 1-877-724-8324, from Monday - Friday, 8 AM - 7 PM (EST), and reference the 
Thank you for contacting Dymo. I am sorry you are having trouble with your Rhino 6000 label printer.

By default the printer pauses after printing each label
so you can cut the label. You can turn this feature off to
have the labels print continuously.

To set the printer to print continuously
1. Press SETTINGS.
2. Select Pause to cut btw labels and press OK.
3. Select Off.
4. Press OK and then select Done (ESC).

The only available troubleshoot with our handheld printers is ensuring that the printer has fresh batteries and is clean. There is also a reset process.

To reset the printer, please remove the batteries and with the batteries removed, press the On/Off button 15 times. Reload with fresh batteries.

You may also want to try to print using a different tape cartridge. If the printer operates normally with a different tape cartridge, you can sometimes correct the faulty cartridge by pulling out about an inch of tape and the reinserting the cartridge. They sometimes become stuck.

The warranty period for this product is 2 years from date of purchase. 

If your printer is still under warranty, please provide the following information, so that we can set up an order for a replacement:


If you need further troubleshooting or to set up a return for repair, please call us at 877-724-8324, Monday – Friday, 8AM – 7PM EST.

Thank you for your business.
Best regards,

Rik
Dymo Tech Support
Customer By Email (DYMO Helpdesk)	02/09/2014 10:43 AM EST
Remedy Ticket #: SR0000000878358 
Web Locale Code: enUS 
Web Form Type: CONTACT-US 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
First Name:
Last Name:
Email: p
Country: United States 
Product Name: Rhino 6000 Hard Case Kit 
Computer Type: 
Operating System: Windows XP 32-bit 
Dymo Software Version: 1.30.290 
Company Name: 
Phone Number: 
Details: every time i print it cut before it is done print and jams up. how do i stop the cutter,






This message may contain information that is confidential and/or protected by law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any dissemination, distribution, copying or communication of this message is strictly prohibited. If you have received this communication in error, please contact the sender immediately and delete the message. Please note that although we will take all commercially reasonable efforts to prevent viruses from being transmitted from our systems, it is the responsibility of the recipient to check for and prevent adverse action by viruses on its own systems.

______________________________________________________________________
This email has been scanned by the Symantec Email Security.cloud service.
For more information please visit http://www.symanteccloud.com
______________________________________________________________________


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dymo Support said:


> You can check out the Rhino Industrial Label Makers. They do offer the possibility to use self laminated tape among other types of industrial tapes. You can always take a look at our webpage to check the available tapes and functionality of the devices.
> 
> The Rhino 6000 is PC connectable and offers a width of tapes up to 24 mm.
> *http://tinyurl.com/onkvkyd*
> ...


Are both of those label makers compatible with D1 type tape? I still have a lot of D1 tape, and my last dymo started acting a fool and I had to smash it into a bunch of pieces. Right now Im back to using an old labelpoint 200.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 7, 2014)

I use the Brady bmp21. All our supply houses carry the label cartridges. You can also order the magnet option for 20 bucks and stick it right to the enclosure door.


----------



## Dymo Support (Nov 14, 2013)

sacmigeek said:


> I think you are wrong support uk, RHino 6000 and 3m pl300 are the same hard case kit, With same dymo label maker in both kits. this is an email from your us support group how to shut cutting function but it will not shut off cutter when i hit print button. If you have real solution let me know, if but there is to send it back to dymo and pay $120 fix it by reloading firmware."
> 
> We are sorry about the previous comment on the auto cut function on the different devices. We were not aware in our Technical Support in Europe of the specifities of the different devices in the US and thus, this function is not only limited to the models listed in our previous post. At this point, we must apologize for the inconvenience. We are sorry for the expenses you have to pay in order to repair the device but if everything suggested by the US Helpdesk did not work, we can not offer additional troubleshooting steps to solve the issue and you should take it to repair as adviced.
> 
> ^CP


----------



## Dymo Support (Nov 14, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Are both of those label makers compatible with D1 type tape? I still have a lot of D1 tape, and my last dymo started acting a fool and I had to smash it into a bunch of pieces. Right now Im back to using an old labelpoint 200.


The D1 casette will fit in the Rhino devices and it may print but we can not recommend it or guarantee that it will work. The Rhino devices have their own tapes that are intended for industrial usage unlike the D1 tapes which are intended for home and office usage. 

You can take a look at the technical data sheet information of the Rhino tapes:

http://tinyurl.com/lupqf3k

Hope this information is useful. Do not hesitate to contact us if you have any other questions. 

^CP


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I didn't see anyone mentioning the Panduit series..... I am torn between the Rhino 5200 and the Panduit LS8EQ. I have the chance to pick up either VERY reasonable.... I will have the chance to use the Panduit tomorrow to get some hands on with it... We have a nice Panduit that is PC only and that works GREAT when you have a print with all the numbers but is a pain when only needing a few labels... I see Amazon has the Rhino for $100 or our shop has a couple extra Panduits LS8EQ they are looking to sell...


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Miller6386 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I didn't see anyone mentioning the Panduit series..... I am torn between the Rhino 5200 and the Panduit LS8EQ. I have the chance to pick up either VERY reasonable.... I will have the chance to use the Panduit tomorrow to get some hands on with it... We have a nice Panduit that is PC only and that works GREAT when you have a print with all the numbers but is a pain when only needing a few labels... I see Amazon has the Rhino for $100 or our shop has a couple extra Panduits LS8EQ they are looking to sell...


Both are good. I would double check to make sure that the labels are readily available. Check to see if either model is discontinued.


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

120/208 said:


> Both are good. I would double check to make sure that the labels are readily available. Check to see if either model is discontinued.


Thanks for the response!!! Looks like ink and labels are still available for both....


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a 3m pl200 that I really like. Does the vinyl labels and heat shrinkable ones. The important thing is getting a labeler you can easily get replacement labeler cartridges for. One of our electrical supply houses carries all the different types for the pl200, so I stay stocked up.


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

Cow said:


> I have a 3m pl200 that I really like. Does the vinyl labels and heat shrinkable ones. The important thing is getting a labeler you can easily get replacement labeler cartridges for. One of our electrical supply houses carries all the different types for the pl200, so I stay stocked up.


Thats the same thing as the Rhino 5200..... Even appears to have the Dymo label on it.... I will have to do more research I guess


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Rhino 5200 or 6000 if you need to make 1" labels.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

2dogs said:


> View attachment 34025
> 
> 
> I use the Brady bmp21. All our supply houses carry the label cartridges. You can also order the magnet option for 20 bucks and stick it right to the enclosure door.


 
I have 6 of those and a few BMP51's


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rhino 6000's here. 

Using mine today.


----------



## Dymo Support (Nov 14, 2013)

Miller6386 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I didn't see anyone mentioning the Panduit series..... I am torn between the Rhino 5200 and the Panduit LS8EQ. I have the chance to pick up either VERY reasonable.... I will have the chance to use the Panduit tomorrow to get some hands on with it... We have a nice Panduit that is PC only and that works GREAT when you have a print with all the numbers but is a pain when only needing a few labels... I see Amazon has the Rhino for $100 or our shop has a couple extra Panduits LS8EQ they are looking to sell...


That depends on what your needs are and what you are looking for. If you tell us a bit more we can come up with some suggestions. ^CP


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

Basically something good for breaker boxes and control panels.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Disregard this post


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Miller6386 said:


> Basically something good for breaker boxes and control panels. Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


You can get a Rhino label maker for free if you buy 10 label cartridges from ADI. The promotion runs a couple times a year, keep an eye out.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

2dogs said:


> View attachment 34025
> 
> 
> I use the Brady bmp21. All our supply houses carry the label cartridges. You can also order the magnet option for 20 bucks and stick it right to the enclosure door.


There is now a BMP21 PLUS which takes a slightly larger variety of cartidges and has a slightly beefier housing (kind of a ripoff of the rhino style, actually). We have 4 or 5 of them and they have been good. We have a couple BMP21's and they are fine too but they are limited cartridge-wise.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

KennyW said:


> There is now a BMP21 PLUS which takes a slightly larger variety of cartidges and has a slightly beefier housing (kind of a ripoff of the rhino style, actually). We have 4 or 5 of them and they have been good. We have a couple BMP21's and they are fine too but they are limited cartridge-wise.


Yellow with the black rubber case? We have them too, work well so far.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

triden said:


> Yellow with the black rubber case? We have them too, work well so far.


Yup that's the one. Yeah I like them so far.


----------

